# 36 inch Stanley already BROKEN :(



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

I was snowblowing about 6 inches everything was fine all the sudden both auger and wheels stopped. Engine still runs.

I assume its belt, this machine was used less than 6 times.

Called GXI for warranty info. 
They got a guy 50 miles away coming to get it next week and fix it cost $75 pickup and delivery. 

Called BJ's place i bought it from. They said if you put gas in it, no return, I am stuck with it, said i would call my credit card and dispute it. they said ok and gave me credit for the $75.00

Manufacturer warranty is a year...well see how this plays out but so far not so good. It ran great when it did, but breaking this soon i didnt expect.

I will keep you posted.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

very strange that both the augers and wheels would stop unless you broke the auger belt and it got tangled in the drive belt and caused it to break or come off the pulley. You can pull the belt cover off and take a look it you are so inclined, I know that I would.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Dang, Jim. 
That's just awful to have that happen. I feel for you. And they want to pop you $75.00 on top of that. Pathetic.
Not real sure but if you still owe on it you might be able to get your card company involved. I think maybe they will go to bat for you in a case like this. It's worth a try. I wouldn't lay down on this. Right is right. Let us know how this pans out.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi guys, 
Yes i will keep you posted. 
The guy who is going to call me next week after he gets the paperwork on monday for the warranty work is about 40 miles away. So his going back and forth is worth $75+ and i am glad BJ's paid it. 
I too think the drive belt broke and got tangled up in the impeller belt.
Thust, both stopping. i did not take the cover off to exam it as i didnt want to be told
i voided a warranty or anything like that.
But why would i a drive belt break on a new machine. 
I only thought the drive belts broke after years of use.???

so the repair guy, said he has not done work for them in 5-1/2 years.
Has no parts, so if he needs even a belt GXI will need to send them to him.
He said IHHO all machines are junk except Ariens. 
So he is already not a fan of their product.

It will be interesting to see how this plays out. 
I will call the credit card company let them know we may have an issue.
as if it can be fixed and this happens again this season. i will request refund of charge
and let BJ's fight it.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Where is it you are located and do you remember anything unusual while using it, hitting anything, something strange getting tossed out the chute ??


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

I was just doing a good 6+ inches of snow.
I am just outside of Buffalo in Clarence Center NY.
The guy coming to get the unit is from Alexandria, near Rochester, NY.

One thing i did notice today is what looked like mud coming out of the center piece of the two augers. i thought that is odd, i have no mud around here.
sure enough its grease. it appears the center "transmission" (not sure what the proper term is) blew stopping the augers and snapping the auger belt which must be have caught up the drive belt. .thust stopping the machine dead.

So this thing did not break any sheer pins, instead blew this tranny.

not cool.. it will be interesting to see what the manufactuer wants to do with it.
when the service guy finds it more than just a belt.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You can't do much about the down time but hopefully they install a new auger gear box and belt and get you back up and going.

Would be even better if they have to wait for parts that they give you a new machine.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Kiss,
Yes tomorrow i am going to call the manufacturer and let them know what i found and 
see if they will just send a new one instead of trying to fix this.
They were egar to fix just a belt, this maybe not.

I will keep ya posted.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

update:
It was picked up and taken in and looked at.
Front auger gear box fine. some grease leaked out on to shaft but not broken.

What did happen is due to poor manufacturer.

When i opened the crate and assembled myself the auger engage cable was loose but pushing down the handle to engage was difficult.
I called and asked is this the way it suppost to be ?? i was assured yes, and it was set at the factory.
well the spring and bracket that holds that cable were bent and not correct.
this "bent bracket" pushed the spring in the belt which got destroyed and fell in to the drive belt.
Stopping the machine.
the repair guy said it could easily fix this but is waiting on GXI's ok to do so.

I will keep ya posted
Cheers
Jim


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this should be covered by warranty by gxi. hope you have an operating snowblower soon


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

yes GXI is covering the repair cost. and BJ's covered the $75 pick and delivery charge from the repair shop.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

If he isn't already, you should get this guy to give it the once over with an "I hate everything but Ariens" attitude and find anything that may be a problem. Also, no grease should be dripping from the auger AT ALL, especially on a machine this new. If you run out of gear oil and fry the gearbox out of warranty, it's your dime to fix it. Have the repair guy document and notify GXI of the leak and that no matter when it pops, they're paying for it.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

*Final outcome*

Hi Guys,
Well my Stanley is no longer mine.
After waiting 5+ weeks for it to be fixed, BJ's gave me a full refund.

It went out for repair and GXI took forever to ship parts, shipped wrong parts, etc.

So i dont even have possession of it, the repair guy will have to pack it up and send it back i guess. BJ's said i was to not worry about it they would take care of getting back to GXI.

What a nightmare, a year i should have been more than covered for snow removal, i am back to my old (14 years) and trusty Toro CCR3000EGTS

Any recommendations for a new machine, so far only got the repair guys "buy Ariens" recommendation.

I have a large driveway 30 x 160.
So was thinking 30 incher or larger.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Blue Hill (Mar 31, 2013)

Listen to repair guy on this one Jim. Nobody knows the quirks of every make and model, better than a guy who makes his living fixing them all. He'll also have a pretty good idea about how much support each company gives the folks who buy their iron. Were I you, I'd also be thanking my lucky stars to be shut of that Stanley. A free lesson.
JMHO
Larry


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

You know you want it 
.
.
36" Ariens









30" Simplicity


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Happy for you Jim that you got rid of that thing. Lesson learned. Now, you're bragging up your trusty old Toro CCR and in the same breath asking what brand to buy?? As I see it you have three choices ; Toro, Ariens, and Honda. There are other good brand names, Yamaha etc. but for the snow you say you get, these will do fine. I listed them in order of personal preference but that's just me. Others here will diffef with me but ANY one of these three are good. Honda is a might spendy for my taste.
Be happy man! It worked out for ya!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Personally I have three "tiers" of snowblower brand names, 
my opinion, only applies to new/current models (some brand names have changed quality, up and down, over the years)

*1. Recommended:*
Ariens
Honda
B&S brands: Briggs, Snapper, Simplicity, Brute, Murray. (Murray only if 2005 or newer.)

*2. Mostly ok, but I wouldnt buy one,* generally believed to be slightly lower quality and reliability than tier-1.
Craftsman.
MTD brands: (MTD, Cub Cadet, Troy-Bilt, Yard-machines, Yardman)
Husquvarna/Poulan
Toro - (I used to place Toro in Tier-1, but since their 2-stage production moved to Mexico this year, I had to drop them down a notch.)

*3. 100% Made in China brand names*..dont ever ever ever ever buy one of these:
Stanley 
World Lawn
Snow Beast
Huskee
Powerland
Snow Joe 
powRcraft
Echelon

And Jim's personal experience upholds my opinion of Tier-3..
Scot


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Toro's oxe are nice blowers but the biggest one they make is 28''


----------



## WestminsterFJR (Dec 30, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> ...
> *1. Recommended:*
> Ariens
> Honda
> ...


I can vouch for the B&S product. My 2011 JD (discontinued) is made by B&S and is a solid machine. It looks the same as the Simplicity, with a few bells and whistles.


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

Buy a HONDA.....stay away from all the ariens/china stuff.


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the info guys, yes the Toro brand i checked out, being only 28 inch wide is a drawback. but yes I have had great experience with their product. Honda looks great but have a big price tag.

Are Ariens sold under any other name?
The Ariens is nice but also pricey for the 36 incher.
My price point is $1500-$1600 ballpark. 

Cheers,
Jim


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

There is absolutely no reason to stay away from Ariens..
but I agree about staying away from the 100% made in China snowblowers.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Jim said:


> Thanks for the info guys, yes the Toro brand i checked out, being only 28 inch wide is a drawback. but yes I have had great experience with their product. Honda looks great but have a big price tag.
> 
> Are Ariens sold under any other name?
> The Ariens is nice but also pricey for the 36 incher.
> ...


Ariens is sold under only two names:
1. Ariens
2. "Sno-Tek by Ariens"

In your price range, you dont need to look at the Sno-Tek machines..
Is there a particular reason you need a 36-incher?
(you probably gave us your climate/snowfall stats already..)
but for most people, a 36-incher is overkill..

The $1500-$1600 ballpark can get you are *really* nice and powerful 2-stage! I would look at the Ariens Deluxe and Platinum models..

Scot


----------



## woodtick007 (Apr 9, 2011)

*$1600 Honda*

Honda HS1132 Snow blower Snowblower


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

I am just outside Buffalo, NY
Clarence Center 14032

36 was a little overkill.. but again the price was right.
i thought 30 or bigger would just make quick work of it.
driveway is 30 feet wide by 160 feet. And sometime we get lake effect that can dump
a quick 6-8 inches of snow in a few hours.
So, i am not commited to 36, at this point i need reliable and in my price range.

Thank for the link wood. Nice but most craigslister wont ship.
For those in VT wow. really nice machine.
Cheers
Jim


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

30 X 160 is a big driveway!
Mine is 30 X 70, and my 24" Ariens handles it fine..
but yeah, if I had double the square footage, I would probably want a wider one too!

If you are set on 36" but need to stay at $1500..you really only have one good option: used.

Or a 30" new would probably be fine!
Ariens Deluxe 30 was selling for $1300 to $1400 two years ago (the last time I checked prices..)

Winter is more than half-over at this point..perhaps you could hold off for some Spring sales?

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a nice Ariens 1332 Pro:
snowblower ariens 1332 pro
Based on the recent models here:
The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.
it is probably a 2005 to 2009 model.

And here is another 1332 Pro, looks like the same, or very similar model:
Ariens 32 Professional

A 30 Deluxe:
ARIENS DELUXE SNOWBLOWER 30" CUT
Based on the headlight and dashboard style, that one is only one or two years old.

Those looks some decent deals!
Or you could spend the full $1500 and get a nice NEW Deluxe 30, looks like they are going for $1400 to $1600 this winter..(If I had the cash, I would buy new!  but just like buying a car, some good deals can be had by buying "recent" models..you can upgrade the model for less money than buying new..

Scot


----------



## Jim (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Scott, 
I will probably wait now till spring like you said. 

But I will start shopping now encase i find a good deal for 30 or 32 incher.
Thanks for the craigslist tips.. the one near rochester looks awesome!

http://rochester.craigslist.org/grd/4234959427.html

No need for 36 or even 45 monster now that i know they are Chinese junk.

I will get an Ariens. only because Toro only makes up to 28 or I would go toro.

Where are u at in WNY?
Cheers
Jim


----------



## CAPTAINCONSUMER (Feb 18, 2011)

*My used ariens 32" works great!*

OK, I'LL PUT MY RECOMMENDATION IN.

I BOUGHT A USED ARIENS 32" MACHINE VINTAGE 1970 (IT HAS A METAL GAS TANK!) MACHINE IN ORCHARD PARK LAST JUNE FOR $175.00 (check out the thread with pics). VERY SHOP WORN. I HAVE A NEW 11 HP B&S SNOW ENGINE THAT I HAVEN'T HAD THE CHANCE TO MOUNT BUT I DID PUT X-TRAK TIRES ON IT. 

MY #1 MACHINE IS A 1971, 24", 6 HP ARIENS (CHERRY MACHINE). WHICH ONE DID I GRAB FIRST THE LAST COUPLE DAYS?? THE 32" MACHINE. WHY?? _*DIFFERENTIAL*_!! IT IS EASIER TO USE THAN THE 24" MACHINE. NO WRESTLING AT THE END OF THE DRIVEWAY. THE 32" WAS DOWN FOR A DAY (MY FAULT). THE 24" MACHINE BEAT ME UP!

IF YOU ARE GOING TO WAIT FOR SPRING ANYWAY, KEEP AN EYE ON CRAIGSLIST, BUFFALO. FOR A DRIVEWAY THAT SIZE THE BIG MACHINE MAKES SENSE. WHY ARIENS? THE PARTS NETWORK IS GREAT, REASONABLE, AND QUICK. YOU CAN DOWNLOAD ALL THE MANUALS AND PARTS BOOKS.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Maybe a bit of a road trip:

HONDA HS724 2 STAGE SNOWBLOWER


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

CAPTAINCONSUMER said:


> OK, I'LL PUT MY RECOMMENDATION IN.
> 
> I BOUGHT A USED ARIENS 32" MACHINE VINTAGE 1970 (IT HAS A METAL GAS TANK!) MACHINE IN ORCHARD PARK LAST JUNE FOR $175.00 (check out the thread with pics). VERY SHOP WORN. I HAVE A NEW 11 HP B&S SNOW ENGINE THAT I HAVEN'T HAD THE CHANCE TO MOUNT BUT I DID PUT X-TRAK TIRES ON IT.
> 
> ...


The 24" ones came with differentials too. From what I have read the 6 HP was optional and the 7 and 8 HP models came with it standard. So be on the look out for an old blower chassis going cheap with a blown motor / gearbox.

As for the Toros, I believe some of the older ones were 32".


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

I personally wouldn't buy anything but Ariens. Even if another blower is still made in the USA and outperforms an Ariens, operates smoother, breaks down less, or has newfangled three stage gimmicks. I still feel this way even though some feel the new Ariens aren't up to par compared to older machines....Why? Not out of brand loyalty or anything. 
It's simply the fact that they've sold 3 million blowers....What that means is, parts availability, even for NLA discontinued parts, the Ariens new and used parts availabilty dwarfs any other brand by a huge margin and that means if something does go wrong you can get it fixed in a hurry. 
That being said, I'd still take freebies of any brand.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I'm very happy with the American made Cub Cadet I have. It's a better machine than the Ariens I used to own. I don't regret purchasing it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

As long as we are resurrecting this from last year 

Jim, what did you end up with ??


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> It's simply the fact that they've sold 3 million blowers....What that means is, parts availability, even for NLA discontinued parts, the Ariens new and used parts availabilty dwarfs any other brand by a huge margin and that means if something does go wrong you can get it fixed in a hurry.


I'm not sure why you think that, but it just isn't true. Murray has sold more snowblowers than anyone else, although they don't really exist as a brand anymore since Briggs & Stratton bought them out. They made machines under various names including Craftsman. When I did this for a living I saw about 100 Murray based machines for every Ariens we got. MTD and AYP weren't too far off either. Ariens has sold and continues to sell a healthy amount of machines, but they aren't even close to being the sales leader.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Jim said:


> I was snowblowing about 6 inches everything was fine all the sudden both auger and wheels stopped. Engine still runs.
> 
> I assume its belt, this machine was used less than 6 times.
> 
> ...



welcome to Made in China. just because it's big, new, flashy paint, doesn't mean it's good. they are hoodwinking the American consumer into falling for this stuff, and compared to traditional American made power equipment, the Chinese stuff falls way short on quality. beware.

we all know this by instinct deep down, but we've been so swamped with this Chinese junk there's a tendency to think, well it's getting better, this stuff isn't THAT bad...when in reality, yes it is that bad. it's really lousy quality throw-away, quick profit products for the big box stores.

the guys that make the decisions to bring this stuff over here to sell it, don't know their wrench sizes and never put a spark plug in a lawnmower. they are bean counters looking to maximize profits, it looks good on paper, so they import it by large quantities. proceed with caution when you see made in China.

to make an analogy, if I took you ice fishing, would you rather have a lot of faith standing on 1/4" of ice, or just a little bit of faith standing on ice that is 4 feet thick ? made in China goods are the thin ice. sure it may hold up, but odds are against it- their goods are not time proven yet.
made in USA is the thick ice, it's been proven quality goods over decades, in the case of these snowblowers, some American brands have been in production for 60 years now.

your choice...


----------



## Bror Jace (Jan 13, 2015)

Bravo *GreatWhiteBuffalo*. I couldn't agree more. 

After going big for Chinese-made LED flashlights several years ago and getting as many lemons as working units, I kinda snapped when it came to made-in-China. What good is buying something you're just going to have to throw out sooner rather than later? 

Buying Chinese goods leaves our wallets empty but our landfills brimming to capacity. That does not paint a bright future.


----------



## 94EG8 (Feb 13, 2014)

Made in China in and of itself isn't anything to be scared of when it comes to quality. I've got some some Hitachi cordless stuff that's made in China I've been abusing for the last 5 years that's held up just fine, and warrantied for 10 years. It's just that more often than not companies manufacture in China with the bottom line being lowest possible price.



Edit:

I'd just like to say I work for a collision repair shop. This morning I received an aftermarket bumper for a Dodge Caravan, absolute junk. Guess where it was made? Michigan. I also received a bumper for a Mazda CX-7, great quality, well made piece. Made in Taiwan. US made is no guarantee of quality, regardless of what some people seem to think. I realize Taiwan isn't quite China, but that's not entirely relevant to my point.


----------



## whimsey (Oct 16, 2014)

It seems that companies that control the quality of their Chinese manufactured products are better than ones that just buy from the cheapest 
Chinese supplier. I personally would rather purchase USA made products, and do so when possible. But in today's global economy it's not always possible, many factors are involved as to where products are made now a days. The world is changing for better or worse.

Whimsey


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

caddydaddy said:


> I'm very happy with the American made Cub Cadet I have. It's a better machine than the Ariens I used to own. I don't regret purchasing it.


Until the plastic chute fails?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Coby7 said:


> You're in Canada, go trouble free and buy a Yamaha! But I don't you would need a 32"
> 
> 
> Maybe a 28" would be lighter and easier to handle plus at 30 feet wide you will get the same number of full width passes as a 32"
> ...


Sorry my mistake thought you were Canadian, I take it all back.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Zedhead said:


> Until the plastic chute fails?


Why would the plastic chute fail? It's a sturdy piece.
Do you have actual knowledge of them failing, or are you just another person biased against anything made by MTD?


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

caddydaddy said:


> Why would the plastic chute fail? It's a sturdy piece.
> Do you have actual knowledge of them failing, or are you just another person biased against anything made by MTD?


I had an MTD for about 10 years, it was about 16 years old when I sold it, after buying an Ariens of the same age. 

The MTD was not built as well as the Ariens, and did not perform as well (smaller augers, etc), despite having the same 8hp Tec engine. But I will say that the plastic chute never gave me any trouble. 

When I bought the MTD, my previous blower (old Simplicity) had a steel chute, so the MTD's plastic chute concerned me a little. But it never cracked or anything, and snow didn't stick to it (unlike the rusty steel chute on the Simplicity). It worked just fine, despite being quite loud when ice would come through it  

The steel frame did start developing a small crack by the time I sold it, but the plastic chute was fine.

I used my MTD happily for years. Having now tried another brand, I probably wouldn't buy an MTD for my next machine, but mine served me well. It wasn't fancy, but it worked.


----------



## SnapperInMA (Jan 24, 2016)

I have had no problems with the plastic chute on my 1996 Snapper.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

SnapperInMA said:


> I have had no problems with the plastic chute on my 1996 Snapper.


Wow, I thought the plastic chutes were a fairly new concept! Good to hear that they last!


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

I've seen more than one tear out where they attach to the tunnel.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

Zedhead said:


> I've seen more than one tear out where they attach to the tunnel.


Tear out? As in it was ripped off by hitting something?


----------



## Zedhead (Jan 1, 2016)

As in the bolt holes in the plastic tearing out from throwing snow/ice.


----------

